

Ask HN: What are your favorite sites to advertise/sponsor when launching? - apollo5

What are your favorite startup/tech sites to advertise on or sponsor for building your pre-launch list? Launching?<p>I wonder if a list of sites sorted by audience x ad rates is out there..or be created ;)<p>Many thanks!
======
mrschwabe
First thing's first, who is your target market ? Is it simply other startup
dudes?

~~~
apollo5
Yes. To have a great big banner across the front page of techcrunch would be
cool, big out of the budget for the moment. Are you aware of a nice list of
startup/tech sites..with marketing a new startup in mind?

Many thanks!

~~~
mrschwabe
You might consider investing into a Mixergy sponsorship; and get Andrew to
endorse you during the intro to his shows for a month.

If that kind or arrangement is too rich, get creative - there are tons of
popular bloggers in this scene. Start connecting with them. With a little
incentive, you could get them to review or endorse you in an article for the
launch.

Writing guest posts is another option. Fresh, unique content can attract the
attention of bloggers - and if you write something that contributes real value
to their readers - they'll be more than happy to let you include an
opportunity for readers to opt-in to your program.

